# Maschinenbelegungsproblem



## publicstatic (26. Dez 2011)

Hallo,

Muss eine Art scheduling problem lösen. Dabei müssen n Aufträge an m Maschinen bearbeitet werden.
Das ganze soll mit Hilfe von genetischem Algorithmen geschehen.

Bin noch ganz am Anfang. Wie kann ich Individuen(Lösungsvorschläge) erzeugen? Ein derartiger Maschinenbelegungsplan wird ja meist in einem Gantt-Diagramm dargestellt. Wie kann ich so einen Plan codieren(z.B in ein Array, dass die Auftragsfolge darstellt)?

Wie stelle ich sicher, dass meine Individuen alle zulässige Lösungen sind(keine Überschneidungen etc.)

lg


----------



## Final_Striker (26. Dez 2011)

> Bin noch ganz am Anfang. Wie kann ich Individuen(Lösungsvorschläge) erzeugen?



In dem du diese automatisch generierst.



> Ein derartiger Maschinenbelegungsplan wird ja meist in einem Gantt-Diagramm dargestellt. Wie kann ich so einen Plan codieren(z.B in ein Array, dass die Auftragsfolge darstellt)?



Würde an deiner Stelle eine eigene Klasse dafür schreiben. Kommt aber natürlich immer auf die Komplexität des Ausgangsproblems darauf an. Je nach Plan könnte auch ein 2D Array schon reichen.


----------



## publicstatic (26. Dez 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> In dem du diese automatisch generierst.



Verstehe aber leider nicht wie. Nehmen wir an, es gibt 3 Aufträge, die an 3 Maschinen bearbeitet werden müssen. Was wäre eine mögliche Lösung bzw. wie würdest du diese darstellen?


----------

